# Question asked



## HalfSmoked (May 6, 2021)

Was asked if there has ever before been 2 SMF gatherings on the same weekend. 
This past weekend we had one in Tenn. at  Jakes and one in Pa. at IH1026. 
How many places has there been a gathering held?

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2021)

I don't  recall a Double in the 10 years I've been here. One of the Admins my know...JJ


----------



## tx smoker (May 6, 2021)

I've been here just over 8 years and don't think I've ever seen two on the same weekend. I do know that Jake and Dillon discussed the dates for theirs and agreed that there would be no conflict due to the distance between the two gatherings. As they gain in popularity, which seems to be happening, there may come a time that it happens there will be two scheduled on the same weekend. Hopefully if that does occur, the two people hosting the events will do as Jake and Dillon did and discuss the logistics and potential conflict. Need to check the dates for the NC gathering coming up and the Fall PA gathering to see if travel plans may permit attending both. After seeing Dillon's event last weekend, it just looked like an incredible time.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (May 6, 2021)

Much like 

 tx smoker
 said....If two gatherings were scheduled for the same weekend as long as they weren't in close proximity there should be no conflict. And if there was a conflict hopefully we can all be adults and resolve it. 
Jim


----------



## pineywoods (May 6, 2021)

I don't remember there ever being two the same weekend until last weekend but as more people host them it is bound to happen more times. Discussing it with the other host/hosts is good and if they aren't close to each other shouldn't be a problem. In the end it's really up to the members to work together to try to make all the Gatherings great events that can be attended by the most members instead of having to choose one over another. We may host SMF and members may plan and discuss Gatherings and we may allow and feature threads about them SMF doesn't actually host the event or have any say with where and when they are. We will of course try to give anyone interested in hosting one all the advice we can as several of us have hosted multiple events.


----------



## tropics (May 6, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Was asked if there has ever before been 2 SMF gatherings on the same weekend.
> This past weekend we had one in Tenn. at  Jakes and one in Pa. at IH1026.
> How many places has there been a gathering held?
> 
> Warren


I never seen anything about  the Pa  one. Tenn made the carousel 
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2021)

As Piney said as we have more gatherings,  there are bound to be conflicts. I think if each of the organizers get together & talk it out it could be settled immediately. Of course if one is in Cali & the other one is in Florida on the same day I don’t see a problem with that.
Al


----------



## tx smoker (May 6, 2021)

tropics said:


> I never seen anything about the Pa one.



They posted it in the thread announcing the gathering as  opposed to starting a new thread. Pics are on pages 5 and 6 I believe...and it looked like an incredible time!!





__





						SMF Spring 2021 Pennsylvania Gathering
					

Alright folks, COVID got the spring 2020 Gathering cancelled, so I'm going to try again in 2021. This event is not meant to overshadow the Fall 2021 Gathering that Farmer holds, but an addition for members that may not be able to attend.  When:  April 30, May 1,  May 2 for the hardcore people...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				






SmokinAl said:


> Of course if one is in Cali & the other one is in Florida on the same day I don’t see a problem with that.



So when are you hosting one Al??    I'd go to FL for that!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> They posted it in the thread announcing the gathering as  opposed to starting a new thread. Pics are on pages 5 and 6 I believe...and it looked like an incredible time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The South Florida gathering is only about 3 miles from my house, it’s a great gathering & one of the largest. Unfortunately I have some immune issues & can’t be in a close group. But maybe by next year I will be ok’d to be with people again. I miss all the guys & would love to go to next years gathering.
Al


----------



## tropics (May 6, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> They posted it in the thread announcing the gathering as  opposed to starting a new thread. Pics are on pages 5 and 6 I believe...and it looked like an incredible time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The events page shows it as Oct 2020 I wonder how many others missed it
Thank You


----------



## pineywoods (May 6, 2021)

tropics said:


> I never seen anything about  the Pa  one. Tenn made the carousel
> Richie





tropics said:


> The events page shows it as Oct 2020 I wonder how many others missed it
> Thank You




There was one in PA the same weekend as the one in TN and it was featured before the event.

The PA Gathering in Oct 2020 was also featured before it took place.

I believe every Gathering that has been held  there has been a thread about it featured before the event took place


----------



## tropics (May 7, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> There was one in PA the same weekend as the one in TN and it was featured before the event.
> 
> The PA Gathering in Oct 2020 was also featured before it took place.
> 
> I believe every Gathering that has been held  there has been a thread about it featured before the event took place


I must have missed it sorry.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 7, 2021)

There was no conflict of interest between the 2 gatherings. The question was asked as these 2 at the same time set a mile stone of things to come as more areas have gatherings. Maybe some day there will be a large gathering for all SMF members.

Warren


----------



## pineywoods (May 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> There was no conflict of interest between the 2 gatherings. The question was asked as these 2 at the same time set a mile stone of things to come as more areas have gatherings. Maybe some day there will be a large gathering for all SMF members.
> 
> Warren



Warren every Gathering I've seen on SMF has been for all SMF members or at least the host has said all members are invited. I hope to start having the North Florida Gathering again next year in April. We've had people come from all over attend in the past South Africa, California, Indiana, Arizona, and lots of other places. Hopefully we get them from all over to attend again once we get it back going. I've had to take a few years off from hosting them due to health problems but hopefully that's all done with and we can resume.
Gatherings are a great time and I recommend anyone that has a chance to attend one do so.


----------

